# [xorg 1.7.3] Plus de clavier ni de souris (résolu)

## Fenril

Bonjour,

Suite à la mise à jour de xorg vers la version 1.7.3 (et non 1. :Cool: , ce matin je n'ai plus de clavier ni de pc. Normalement, mon xorg.conf n'a pas été modifié puisque lors du etc-update je n'ai pas écrasé le fichier. J'utilise Hal/evdev mais il semblerait que cela ne marche pas. J'ai tenté de démarré mon serveur graphique, donc les commandes ne répondent pas, j'ai été obligé de faire un hard reset. Le problème c'est qu'à chaque reset, le fichier xorg.conf est effacé ! J'ai vraiment raté un épisode ou quoi ?

Voici mon emerge --info :

```
Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31.00-std130-amd64 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31.00-std130-amd64-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_4200+-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 17 Apr 2010 06:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r2, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ "

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /var/lib/layman/pro-audio"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cd cdda cddb cdinstall cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dga dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 jack jpeg jpeg2k ladspa lcms libnotify lirc mad midi mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib musepack ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openal opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python quicktime raw readline reflection sdl session smp spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd theora threads tiff truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vorbis wavpack wma wmf x264 xcb xcomposite xfce xft xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib zvbi" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" LIRC_DEVICES="hauppauge" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

et mon xorg.conf, enfin une vieille sauvegarde...

```
# File generated by xorgconfig.

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

#    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

#    Driver   "kbd"

#    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

#   Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoftmult"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "fr"

#EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier   "Mouse1"

#    Driver   "mouse"

#    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"   # Auto detect

#    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

#EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 82.0

    VertRefresh 40-150

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "My Video Card"

    Driver      "nvidia"

   # unsupported card

    #VideoRam    262144

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "My Video Card"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

#    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

#    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection
```

Last edited by Fenril on Sun Apr 18, 2010 2:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boozo

'alute

As-tu recompilé les divers pour X (i.e. qlist -I x11-driver) ?

(Vérifie également que tes users sont bien dans le groupe plugdev)

----------

## Fenril

Ah, j'ai du neuf. J'ai un souci car quand j'ai fait emerge update j'ai eu un crash pc en pleine compilation. J'ai essayé de réinstaller xf86-input-evdev voici ce que ça me dit :

```
portage: COUNTER for perl-core/Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.021 was corrupted; resetting to value of 0
```

Il y a eu une corruption de fichier probablement. Je vais checker mon disque.

----------

## Fenril

Bon, je n'arrive pas à réinstaller ce paquet qui semble poser problème. J'aurai besoin d'un coup de main pour régler ce problème de fichier corrompu.

----------

## boozo

Teste ton fs en premier voir s'il n'y a pas d'erreurs suite au crash ensuite supprime le fichier /var/db/pkg/perl-core/Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.021/COUNTER et relance un emerge -1v Compress-Raw-Bzip2 çà devrait remettre les choses d'aplomb

----------

## Fenril

Problème résolu, merci boozo, j'ai fait ce que tu m'as dit. C'était bien provoqué par un problème de fichier corrompu, mais il fallait réinstaller xf86-input-evdev. Plus qu'à refaire mon xorg.conf (paramètres de mon driver nvidia) Par contre, j'ai fait fsck, il n'a pas vérifié minutieusement, il a juste détecté un problème dans mon fs et l'a corrigé. Comment faire un scan minutieux de la partition ? (je suis en ext4).

----------

## boozo

Je ne suis pas familier des outils associés à ext4 dsl mais s'il a corrigé l'erreur sans plus de problèmes c'est qu'il ne doit pas avoir lieu de s'inquiéter - sinon une recherche sur forum i.e. peut-être ?

Après si c'est pour faire par securité une vérification au niveau du disque physique je pense qu'un contrôle avec smartmontools et badblocks tout autre dispo sur un sysrescuecd devrait faire l'affaire.

----------

